# Anyone have an extra uv sterilizer



## tje31483 (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking to buy a uv sterilizer but they are not cheap


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

What are you looking at spending. How big of a one are you looking for?


----------

